# Bell Tree Awards 2009



## JasonBurrows (Oct 3, 2009)

Welcome everyone to the bell tree awards 2009

Me and nooky13 are hosting the bell tree awards 2009

<big><big><big>_*(nooky13 got permission from the mod sporge27)*_</big></big></big>

The final date for choosing who to vote for is 9pm GMT on Friday 20th November

The winners will be revealed 11am GMT on Saturday 21st November

*There will be 10 categories*

Best Mod/Admin
Coolest Username
Nicest Member
Meanest Member
Worst Spammer
Friendliest Member
Most Artistic
Best Writer
Best Graphic Designer
Best Quality Poster

*Anyone can just nominate who you want to be in the category, please only post if you are nominating someone to win a category and don't spam it up, all spam posts WILL be reported straight to the Mods.*


----------



## Pear (Oct 3, 2009)

Best Mod/Admin: DarthGohan1
Coolest Username: Clown Town
Nicest Member: Kallin
Meanest Member: tie
Worst Spammer: Carl Fredrickson
Friendliest Member: AnimalCrossingWhisperer
Most Artistic: Melly
Best Writer: ?
Best Graphic: Designer Sab
Best Quality Poster: BaconBoy


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 3, 2009)

I suppose we can _try_ this but Jason's just going to rage quit this thread after the spam hits.

Best Mod/Admin: *Sporge27* (He's always been nice to me)
Coolest Username: *#Garrett* I like my name nd # r cool 2
Nicest Member: *Melly* (She's nice
Meanest Member: Nobody they tell it how it is.
Worst Spammer: BY FAR *MASTERMUDKIPS* he was the worst Troll I have ever seen on and forums.
Friendliest Member: hmmm
Most Artistic:* Melly*
Best Writer: coffeebean!
Best Graphic Designer:...tie between *Lewis* and *bittermeat*
Best Quality Poster: That could be anybody that tries.


----------



## Pear (Oct 3, 2009)

I have an idea for a category. "Best prospective mod"
So, the person who would make a good mod who isn't one currently.


----------



## Ricano (Oct 3, 2009)

Best Mod/Admin: Miranda
Coolest Username: dunno
Nicest Member: Mickey
Meanest Member: dunno
Worst Spammer: any AC new person
Friendliest Member: Kalinn
Most Artistic: Melly
Best Writer: coffeebean
Best Graphic Designer: Sab 
Best Quality Poster: Mickey


----------



## Josh (Oct 3, 2009)

Best Mod/Admin: OCM
Coolest Username: IDK
Nicest Member: Sarah!
Meanest Member: Jas0n
Worst Spammer: Yogaba
Friendliest Member: Melly
Most Artistic: Melly
Best Writer: Idk.. Nikoking?
Best Graphic Designer: Sab
Best Quality Poster: Bacon Boy


----------



## Jrrj15 (Oct 3, 2009)

NIGEL91 for BEST MOD ADMIN


----------



## Conor (Oct 3, 2009)

Best Mod/Admin: Tie between OCM and DarthGohan1
Coolest Username: Grawr
Nicest Member: Melly
Meanest Member: Don't know
Worst Spammer: Mastermudkipz or Went
Friendliest Member:dunno
Most Artistic: Melly
Best Writer: Hatsumiku or Coffeebean!
Best Graphic Designer: Sab or Bittermeat or Master Crash
Best Quality Poster: Pear40 or Nikoking

A lot of ties :|


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 3, 2009)

Best Mod/Admin: Miranda
Coolest Username: PINGAS *teehee*
Nicest Member: Megamannt125 (he never held a grudge on me after all I've done to him :OO)
Meanest Member: ZEXION HE IS SO MEAN D;
Worst Spammer: err... me?
Friendliest Member: melly
Most Artistic: melly
Best Writer: ---
Best Graphic Designer: SAMwich or Sab
Best Quality Poster: NUMNER LULZ


----------



## nooky13 (Oct 3, 2009)

Yes I am helping jason

I got permission from the mod sporge27


----------



## Thunder (Oct 3, 2009)

nooky13 said:
			
		

> Yes I am helping jason
> 
> I got permission from the mod sporge27


BECAUSE WE COULDN'T SEE THE BIG ASS TEXT SAYING

*<big><big><big><big><big>(nooky13 got permission from the mod sporge27)</big></big></big></big></big>*


----------



## nooky13 (Oct 3, 2009)

just saying    lets not spam


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Oct 3, 2009)

nooky13 said:
			
		

> just saying    lets not spam


And you say that despite the fact you repeated yourself?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Oct 3, 2009)

Best Mod/Admin - Miranda
Coolest Username - Master Crash
Nicest Member - Melly
Meanest Member - ?
Worst Spammer - Nook
Friendliest Member - ?
Most Artistic - Melly
Best Writer - ?
Best Graphic Designer - SAMwich
Best Quality Poster - AndyB


----------



## gandalfail (Oct 3, 2009)

this is the biggest biased awards that ive ever seen... EVER... actually because i just joined a month ago *snickers*


----------



## SilentHopes (Oct 3, 2009)

Melly is for sure gonna get most artistic.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 3, 2009)

Best Mod/Admin:Miranda
Coolest Username: Master Crash
Nicest Member: Nikoking
Meanest Member: IDK (Jas0n isn't mean, he tells it like it is)
Worst Spammer: nooky13
Friendliest Member: kallin
Most Artistic: melly
Best Writer: IDK
Best Graphic Designer: Sab
Best Quality Poster: Anyone except the AC Freaks.


----------



## Liv (Oct 3, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Best Mod/Admin: DarthGohan1
> Coolest Username: Clown Town
> Nicest Member: Kallin
> Meanest Member: tie
> ...


Thanks!

Best Mod/Admin: Miranda
Coolest Username: Cornman64
Nicest Member: Melly
Meanest Member: Depends
Worst Spammer: Eac or Went
Friendliest Member: Pear40
Most Artistic: Melly
Best Writer: xeladude
Best Graphic: Sab
Best Quality Poster: NephewJack


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 3, 2009)

Holy carp, I actually got a vote for something. I feel special now.


----------



## Went (Oct 3, 2009)

Best Mod/Admin: Miranda
Coolest Username: Dunno
Nicest Member: me
Meanest Member: so many to count...
Worst Spammer: xeladude
Friendliest Member: haven't listed yet
Most Artistic: Lots of people
Best Writer: ???
Best Graphic Designer: ???
Best Quality Poster: nook


----------



## Josh (Oct 3, 2009)

Went said:
			
		

> Best Mod/Admin: Miranda
> Coolest Username: Dunno
> Nicest Member: me
> Meanest Member: so many to count...
> ...


You fail. Go back to school idiot.


----------



## Ben Dover (Oct 3, 2009)

Best Mod/Admin: OCM
Coolest Username: Cryindarkness
Nicest Member: Sarah!
Meanest Member: No on'e mean.
Worst Spammer: MasterMudkpiz
Friendliest Member:Sarah!
Most Artistic: Melly
Best Writer: coffee
Best Graphic Designer: Sab
Best Quality Poster: Furry Sparks


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 3, 2009)

Also friendliest and nicest member are pretty much the same.


----------



## Ben Dover (Oct 3, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> Also friendliest and nicest member are pretty much the same.


That's what I was thinkin' too.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 3, 2009)

ok, but I don't wanna start again, so I'll edit it if everyone wants to edit their votes?


----------



## [Nook] (Oct 3, 2009)

Went said:
			
		

> Best Mod/Admin: Miranda
> Coolest Username: Dunno
> Nicest Member: *me*
> Meanest Member: so many to count...
> ...


You seriously don't make any sense. JJ's right. Go to this school.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 3, 2009)

nook, you cannot vote for yourself.


----------



## Ricano (Oct 3, 2009)

JasonBurrows said:
			
		

> nook, you cannot vote for yourself.


He didnt...?


----------



## Josh (Oct 3, 2009)

nook said:
			
		

> Went said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know nook could be this harsh..


----------



## Zex (Oct 3, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Went said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best Quality Poster: <big><big>*nook*</big></big>

<big><big><big><big>*WTFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF???????????????????????*</big></big></big></big>


----------



## Went (Oct 3, 2009)

OK, stop flaming me. I reported both of the posts.

plus, i have A's in school so there is no reason to call me an idiot.


----------



## Zex (Oct 3, 2009)

Stupidest Member - Went


----------



## Josh (Oct 3, 2009)

Went said:
			
		

> OK, stop flaming me. I reported both of the posts saying Go back to school


Well go back on your EAC forum, your so negitive about tbt.


----------



## Ricano (Oct 3, 2009)

Went said:
			
		

> OK, stop flaming me. I reported both of the posts.
> 
> plus, i have A's in school so there is no reason to call me an idiot.


Didn't you leave?
What happened to that?


----------



## CASYR! (Oct 3, 2009)

Went said:
			
		

> OK, stop flaming me. I reported both of the posts.
> 
> plus, i have A's in school so there is no reason to call me an idiot.


idiot


----------



## Went (Oct 3, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Went said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to fix the problem and Im about to right now.


----------



## Josh (Oct 3, 2009)

Went said:
			
		

> OK, stop flaming me. I reported both of the posts.
> 
> plus, i have A's in school so there is no reason to call me an idiot.


Then why can't you spell?


----------



## Zex (Oct 3, 2009)

CASYR! said:
			
		

> Went said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And so we finally agree on something.


----------



## Ricano (Oct 3, 2009)

Went said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix what problem?
What the hell are you talking about...


----------



## Went (Oct 3, 2009)

Flaming me in EAC adverts. If they stop flaming me, then I would have leave.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 3, 2009)

Best Mod/Admin: Miranda
Coolest Username: VantagE
Nicest Member: Melly
Meanest Member: N/A
Worst Spammer: beehdaubs
Friendliest Member: Micky
Most Artistic: Melly
Best Writer: OddCrazyMe
Best Graphic Designer: Lewis
Best Quality Poster: Andy
Most Naive Member: Went


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 3, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> Went said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah woah woah. What the hell is this? What are you on, man?

This deserved the double post.


----------



## Went (Oct 3, 2009)

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7263158/3/#new

... and none of you noticed that huh? Now lets get back in topic and *not flaming me.*


----------



## Gnome (Oct 3, 2009)

Went said:
			
		

> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com?topic=7263158/3/#new
> 
> ... and none of you noticed that huh? Now lets get back in topic and *not flaming me.*


Oh we noticed... BUT! I don't care, not sure about them.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 3, 2009)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm flabbergasted.


----------



## Went (Oct 3, 2009)

The Rules! said:
			
		

> 2. No Flaming
> Flaming is a form of severe arguing and is not tolerated at The Bell Tree. Disagreeing is fine, but it shouldn't get out of hand. Major flaming will result in a suspension, but the consequences will increase if it is continued. Belittling comments and personal attacks are strictly prohibited. If you see one or more members flaming each other, please report them to a moderator using the "Report" button.
> 
> 5. Respect
> An important policy of The Bell Tree is to respect other people. You have all rights to disagree with someone, however show your disagreement in a dignified manner. This goes for giving advice to other members, rating signatures, or just a typical discussion in which you disagree with another member. You may give your opinion, but do it in a respectable manner.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 3, 2009)

Went said:
			
		

> The Rules! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rules are so 3 years ago.


----------



## Ricano (Oct 3, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tis true, along with Hatsumiku and coffee


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 3, 2009)

Went, I'm going to give you my opinion and not flame you in the process.

I don't care.


----------



## Went (Oct 3, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Went, I'm going to give you my opinion and not flame you in the process.
> 
> I don't care.


Thats better right there. I will remove you from the spam list


----------



## Thunder (Oct 3, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm shocked :O lol


----------



## -Aaron (Oct 3, 2009)

Went said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Went, I'm _not_ going to give you my opinion _and_ flame you in the process.

Go back to EAC and die in a fire.

But in all seriousness though, you're free to leave if you don't like it here. No one's begging you to stay, although I could say otherwise about you leaving.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 3, 2009)

Um.
Went.

I don't care that you're butthurt about TBT.
I don't understand why you come here if you know you'll get flamed.
Could you please inform me of why you do?
I'm not trying to flame, sir.
I'm just thoroughly confused and would like to also know why you spammed my forum.


----------



## Went (Oct 3, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Um.
> Went.
> 
> I don't care that you're butthurt about TBT.
> ...


its my cousin or brother who mainly planned spamming. And its also to teach you a lesson to see what it feels like if I flame you forum just like eac. You are not flaming. I also find that AC CF was my brother and i will not allow him to be here... ever bc he flames and spams good.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 3, 2009)

Went said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You found out he was your brother? *facepalm*


----------



## Went (Oct 3, 2009)

Yea, which made me very upset and confusing.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 3, 2009)

But i didn't spam every thread with failtastic image macros.
"THIS SITE IS *censored.2.0*" in every forum is pretty ironic, since so is EAC.
And it's funny, because why does he care? 

And you still haven't answered my question on why you come.


----------



## Zex (Oct 3, 2009)

I put my bets on alecks


----------



## Went (Oct 3, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> But i didn't spam every thread with failtastic image macros.
> "THIS SITE IS *censored.2.0*" in every forum is pretty ironic, since so is EAC.
> And it's funny, because why does he care?
> 
> And you still haven't answered my question on why you come.


I know. I found your not the spammer. i will fix and rearrange.

Im at TBT since June and i thought everyone is nice. Until, some people joined and i was friends with EACboy, which lead everyone flaming me. Im also snotty but not so much. And even a tiny mistake can lead everyone to hate me which makes it hard to make some friends here. So maybe I will move back to EAC and AXA.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 3, 2009)

Then thoroughly read your posts before posting.
Please.

It lets you avoid mistakes and what not.


----------



## Went (Oct 3, 2009)

xeladude said:
			
		

> Then thoroughly read your posts before posting.
> Please.
> 
> It lets you avoid mistakes and what not.


I may make some mistakes and i keep an eye on my posts. Im saying that even a few mistakes can lead people hating me. I am a nice teen here, i have good future, good grades, and everything. Its just that i make a few mistakes and everyone hates me all of the sudden.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 3, 2009)

<span style="display:block;text-align:center">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





<span style="display:block;text-align:center">Made by me. Somewhat appropriate.</span>


----------



## Zex (Oct 3, 2009)

Went said:
			
		

> xeladude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heres the beautiful thing about the internet.
<big><big>*
NO ONE CARES WHO YOU ARE OR WHAT IS IN YOUR FUTURE*</big></big>


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 3, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Went said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I care. I care and hope he's not some pedophile out to get Seany...


----------



## Gnome (Oct 3, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where the *censored.3.0* did I come into this?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 3, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're the youngest of my buddies. He'd go for you first... the- then... THEN HE'D GET EACH ONE OF YOU GUYS! I CAN'T TAKE THIS ANYMORE!!! AUGH!  :yay:  :yay:  :yay:  :yay: 

/done


----------



## Gnome (Oct 3, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> AverageSean said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kden.

... Gnome runs away from crazy Al.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 3, 2009)

AverageSean said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD

...lul


----------



## Liv (Oct 3, 2009)

<big><big><big><big><big><big> HEY WENT :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways:  :gyroidsideways: </big></big></big></big></big></big>

omg. Youve helpd TBT SOOO much!!!!!!!!!!!111

u r SO auesome. U da auseome.

Now leave.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Oct 3, 2009)

Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
			
		

> omg. Youve helpd TBT SOOO much!!!!!!!!!!!111
> 
> u r SO auesome. U da auseome.
> 
> Now leave.


:'(

If you really want me to... 

*walks out door*


----------



## Liv (Oct 3, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was initially to Went. *goes and edits post*


----------



## Zex (Oct 3, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Animalcrossingwhisperer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no. Nice job. See what you did Acwhisperer. ...


----------



## Miranda (Oct 3, 2009)

This forum is for nominating. Stop with the spamming and flaming. Chill out!!!!


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Oct 3, 2009)

I deserve best quality poster ! ^^


----------



## Entei Slider (Oct 3, 2009)

you deserve biggest noob.


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 3, 2009)

Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> I deserve best quality poster ! ^^


Just for saying that, no one will vote for you.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 3, 2009)

Best Mod/Admin: Miranda.  
Coolest Username PINGAS (Silly alecks)
Nicest Member Melly
Meanest Member - No one I know of lol.
Worst Spammer -  Uh... not sure (Wiihaven much lul)
Friendliest Member #Garrett
Most Artistic Melly
Best Writer coffeebean
Best Graphic Designer NikoKing .  Nah, sab wins it.
Best Quality Poster Pear40


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Oct 3, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Best Mod/Admin: Miranda.
> *Coolest Username PINGAS (Silly alecks)*
> Nicest Member Melly
> Meanest Member - No one I know of lol.
> ...


Wait til WEEGEE/MUDKIPS. ;D


----------



## Nic (Oct 3, 2009)

This topic is just a big *FLAME* war. Jason posting topics like these always lead to a flame war.


----------



## beehdaubs (Oct 3, 2009)

nephewjack said:
			
		

> Blue_Alain said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>implying that anybody would actually vote for him in the first place


----------



## «Jack» (Oct 3, 2009)

bdubs2594 said:
			
		

> nephewjack said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, true.


----------



## Bulerias (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm not seeing the "TBT Bad-Ass" category, but I'm guessing it's because it was too obvious I'd win it.  I'm cool with that.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 4, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> This topic is just a big *FLAME* war. Jason posting topics like these always lead to a flame war.


Yeah, I know exactly what you're on about Mr Hobo...


----------



## SamXX (Oct 4, 2009)

Submission said:
			
		

> Best Mod/Admin: Miranda
> Coolest Username: Ben Dover
> Nicest Member: Anna
> Meanest Member:
> ...



I left pointless ones blank.


----------



## Micah (Oct 4, 2009)

The funniest part is I know someone named BEN DOVER.


----------



## Ricano (Oct 4, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> The funniest part is I know someone named BEN DOVER.


That must suck...


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2009)

Best Mod/Admin: Nigel91
Coolest Username: Xeladude
Nicest Member: Kallin
Meanest Member: Keli
Worst Spammer: Pokerocker/Yogaba
Friendliest Member: Kallin
Most Artistic: Melly (Who could compete with her...)
Best Writer: Don't make sense...?
Best Graphic Designer: SAMwich
Best Quality Poster: Bacon Boy


----------



## Ricano (Oct 5, 2009)

ACdude said:
			
		

> Best Mod/Admin: Nigel91
> Coolest Username: Xeladude
> Nicest Member: Kallin
> Meanest Member: Keli
> ...


No one spelt "Kalinn" right xD


----------



## Ben Dover (Oct 5, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> The funniest part is I know someone named BEN DOVER.


Wut are you talkin 'bout?


----------



## Thunder (Oct 5, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> ACdude said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD Kinda funny, but i'm used to having a part of my name butchered too, so i feel her pain D:


----------



## ACCFGirl49 (Oct 5, 2009)

i only wanna submit for a couple of things:
meanest member: Zexion 
nicest member: The JJ


----------



## Ricano (Oct 5, 2009)

ACCFGirl49 said:
			
		

> i only wanna submit for a couple of things:
> meanest member: Zexion
> nicest member: The JJ


Zexion? Mean?
You lie


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 5, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was playing a game with this kid and is user-name was, "Myke Hawk" xDD

@Roblox Are you confusing yourself with others again?


----------



## Ricano (Oct 5, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a new one xD


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 5, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha

and uh, hm I thought I had another. : (


----------



## Ricano (Oct 5, 2009)

#Garrett said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seymour Butts 
Anita (insert something) 
yeh that's all I know lol


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 5, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jen itls genitls


----------



## PaJami (Oct 5, 2009)

Best Mod/Admin: Miranda
Coolest Username: Let me think about this one...
Nicest Member: Sarah!
Meanest Member: Let me think about this one also...
Worst Spammer: ^
Friendliest Member: Sarah! (aren't friendliest and nicest about the same?)
Most Artistic: Melly
Best Writer: Hmm... No idea
Best Graphic Designer: Niko!
Best Quality Poster: Let me think about this one also, also


----------



## Sunshine. (Oct 5, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> #Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew a girl named Anita Banker.
Truth, she also was pretty poor. xP


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Oct 5, 2009)

Sunshine. said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol Irony : D


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Oct 5, 2009)

I didnt Win Worst spammer!

Also
Any1 has wii points ill give 3mil 
PM Me
:/


----------



## Thunder (Oct 5, 2009)

acwwfreak12 said:
			
		

> I didnt Win Worst spammer!
> 
> Also
> Any1 has wii points ill give 3mil
> ...


Leave.


----------



## NikoKing (Oct 5, 2009)

Hey guys, bryko was a mean member wasn't he?  *giving ideas* 

Thank god he's done with TBT though, he'll probably come back one day when the new pixar movie comes out.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 5, 2009)

Not very mean; just an irk.


----------



## Micah (Oct 5, 2009)

Another person I know is "Ima Homo".

She married Mr. Homo, but she should've kept her maiden name.


----------



## Thunder (Oct 5, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> Another person I know is "Ima Homo".
> 
> She married Mr. Homo, but she should've kept her maiden name.


LOL, that sucks XD


----------



## Zero_13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Best Mod/Admin- Bulerias
Coolest Username- Fish (with the weird F)
Nicest Member- Mino
Meanest Member- Bambam!
Worst Spammer- dont know.
Friendliest Member- Mino
Most Artistic- Fish
Best Writer- Bulerias
Best Graphic Designer- Fish
Best Quality Poster- Mino

Ah... good ol' days..


----------



## Pear (Oct 6, 2009)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> Best Mod/Admin- Bulerias
> Coolest Username- Fish (with the weird F)
> Nicest Member- Mino
> Meanest Member- Bambam!
> ...


I only knew Mino when he came back for a few days, and he was a complete rooster. No offense intended. He probably was a lot better, but he just wanted to troll the forum since he didn't use it anymore.


----------



## Grawr (Oct 6, 2009)

Zero_13 said:
			
		

> Best Mod/Admin- Bulerias
> Coolest Username- Fish (with the weird F)
> Nicest Member- Mino
> Meanest Member- Bambam!
> ...


Zero...good to see you.

Yeah...those were the days, huh man? I miss 'em. 
: /


----------



## kalinn (Oct 7, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD i know right? 
but thanks! lol


----------



## Micah (Oct 7, 2009)

pear40 said:
			
		

> Zero_13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mino was awesome.  :veryhappy:


----------



## Miranda (Oct 7, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> pear40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mino is pretty cool, I still talk to him.


----------



## Josh (Oct 7, 2009)

ACCFGirl49 said:
			
		

> i only wanna submit for a couple of things:
> meanest member: Zexion
> nicest member: The JJ


My only vote.. Anyways thanks..

(im not that kind tbh)


----------



## JasonBurrows (Oct 7, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> ACCFGirl49 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are to me.


----------



## StarBurst (Oct 7, 2009)

I don't know who anybody is here. D:


----------



## Micah (Oct 7, 2009)

StarBurst said:
			
		

> I don't know who anybody is here. D:


Vote for me in every category.


----------

